# Weed ID please



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I've searched & looked and I guess google hasn't seen them.....

These are some pics of the 3 ...

These are the main ones I can't ID for sure, I will be spraying Remedy in a close by field soon, a mix with something else maybe??

Lastly, at what rate would you suggest, keeping in mind we are dry here, I plan to wait for some rain at least.. spray now or wait till ??

location.. upstate, SC


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

The first pic is dog fennel and the second is sericea lespedeza and the third is horsenettle. Horsenettle is very difficult to eradicate and will take a few years of killing the top growth back before you finally kill the root system.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like you'll have a bumper crop of nettles


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Horse nettle? The same that gets the little green tomato looking things for seed pods?

We were told by more than one source to check your PH if you have horse nettles, only show up if you need lime bad, our PH is fine but still have em here and there.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> We were told by more than one source to check your PH if you have horse nettles, only show up if you need lime bad, our PH is fine but still have em here and there.


Here, horse nettle will grow where the seed settles....it likes a good neutral PH and fertilizer.

Regards, Mike

Grazon Next or HL for horsenettle/bullnettle....we have both varieties here in the South.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Here, horse nettle will grow where the seed settles....it likes a good neutral PH and fertilizer.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> Grazon Next or HL for horsenettle/bullnettle....we have both varieties here in the South.


 Yep, horsenettle grows everywhere here.....good or poor soil. Myself I have had the best luck killing it with pasture guard......remedy also works pretty decent as well. I didn't get as good of results with grazon.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Thanks, the pic of horsenettle is from a above ground garden spot my dad has/had, but their are a few in the pasture....


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I thought the third one was nightshade..? Same family of plant?


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Yep, horsenettle is a nightshade, also related to tomatoes.

The lespedeza is a legume, so anything that takes out legumes will take it out as well. Unless, of course you are like me and are trying to grow it.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

mlappin said:


> Horse nettle? The same that gets the little green tomato looking things for seed pods?
> 
> We were told by more than one source to check your PH if you have horse nettles, only show up if you need lime bad, our PH is fine but still have em here and there.


I would be wary of that source, I have not seen it have any thing to do with pH. Well, actually, I don't know if I would get more if I let the pH go, but since i don't and still get horse nettle, well, you get the picture. In these parts some horse nettle seems to be a right of passage through summer.



Vol said:


> Here, horse nettle will grow where the seed settles....it likes a good neutral PH and fertilizer.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> Grazon Next or HL for horsenettle/bullnettle....we have both varieties here in the South.


Grazon Next was very effective for me, just did some spot spraying in my new orchard grass at 2 ou per gal to just wet, not dripping. Milkweed, thistle, dock, horse nettle-all totally wilted and suffering in less than 24 hrs. Grazon next worked much better for me than the earlier version of grazon. I was skeptical about working on milkweed but I have seen it with my own eyes. May have to work on it some more next year but it is the first thing that really worked.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

FYI-Dow has some nice pictures on this link for helping ID mutiple weeds, subdivided by annuals, woody weeds etc. Make sure you hit the more button as it loads more weeds.

http://www.dowagro.com/en-us/range/weedbrush/biennials


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Here, horse nettle will grow where the seed settles....it likes a good neutral PH and fertilizer.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> Grazon Next or HL for horsenettle/bullnettle....we have both varieties here in the South.


Never a problem at home on the heavier soils, a problem (not a big one) in town on the lighter soils that always seem to need more lime every few years.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Priced Grazonnext today through Helena, 197.00 case/4gl...

For 35ac @ 1.5 pt pre ac = 6 1/2 gl right or their abouts??

Would it be safe to use diesel as a surfacent, if so how much in a 100gl tank... the stuff at the chemical place was a bit high...


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

SCtrailrider said:


> Priced Grazonnext today through Helena, 197.00 case/4gl...
> 
> For 35ac @ 1.5 pt pre ac = 6 1/2 gl right or their abouts??
> 
> Would it be safe to use diesel as a surfacent, if so how much in a 100gl tank... the stuff at the chemical place was a bit high...


Don't use diesel!!

Use some cheap dish or clothes soap.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Great thanks...


----------

